# Does anyone have a screen shot of a sewer cam?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I need a screen shot of roots or breaks in a sewer line from a sewer camera. I will be shamelessly stealing them and using them on my web site in progress.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Sure you won't be using them over and over to show your customer? LOL



> Ma'am, see this is what we are dealing with...You gotta replace this line and quick.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here you go. These are on my Facebook page feel free to use them. The roots are at a 4 x6 transition


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Sure you won't be using them over and over to show your customer? LOL


I'm big on showing my cust whats on the screen when I see it. I have heard about the magic DVD, some companies use. This is for a shot showing I have a camera and what I can do with it.


----------

